# driver audio : help me [RISOLTO]

## maripoli

Salve sto da due giorni cercando di installare l'audio sul mio pc ma nada.

Ho provato sia a compilare il kernel sia ad installare i drivers, ma alla partenza mi dice sempre (nella configurazione di alsa) che il modulo non è caricato o non è corretto, mentre in package use il modulo lo carica perfettamente.

La mia scheda audio è:

```
localhost ~ # lspci -v | grep -i audio

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

```

la configurazione di alsa è la seguente:

```
alias char-major-116 snd

alias char-major-14 soundcore

alias snd-card-0 intel8x0

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

options snd cards_limit=1
```

i moduli caricati all'avvio sono:

```
 # /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.

#

# Note that this file is for 2.6 kernels.

#

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with # and

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details.

# For example:

# aic7xxx

fglrx

lcd

scsi_wait_scan

radeonfb

# ac97_bus

# snd-timer

# snd-pcm

# snd-pcm-oss

# snd-mixer-oss

# snd

# snd-page-alloc

# snd-seq

# snd-seq-device

snd-intel8x0

# snd-ac97-codec

# soundcore

```

ed infine facendo:

```
cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [ICH5           ]: ICH4 - Intel ICH5

                      Intel ICH5 with CMI9761A+ at irq 21

```

quando lancio alsaconf da questo:

```
Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...

WARNING: Error inserting soundcore (/lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r2/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko): Invalid module format      [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...

WARNING: Error inserting soundcore (/lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r2/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko): Invalid module format      [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

XXX write TLV...           
```

tks x l'aiuto ma non so più dove mettere le mani lolLast edited by maripoli on Tue Aug 21, 2007 2:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

 *maripoli wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>  *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...
> ...

 

per qualche motivo, il modulo /lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r2/kernel/sound/soundcore è degradato o incompatibile con il kernel attuale.

cancellalo, accedi ad /usr/src/linux (dopo aver controllato la correttezza del link) e ricompilalo:

```

# make modules modules_install

```

----------

## maripoli

cancellato e ricompilato ma idem cosa, anche (sono novizio) se acnora non mi è chiaro il discorso dei link, cioè come faccio a sapere se un link è corretto o  meno?

fose è questo?

$ ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 Aug 16 17:50 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r2

Posto anche il mio make.conf:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo $

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="cups ssl dri xorg nptl unicode pam fortran ipv6 zlib nls -gtk -gnome qt3 qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr opengl X midi"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon"

LINGUAS="it"

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"

```

il problema potrebbe essere qua?

```
linux # grep SOUND .config

CONFIG_SOUND=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

localhost linux # grep SND .config

# CONFIG_SND is not set

```

----------

## maripoli

Risolto, praticamente mi è bastato mettere il nel kernel il suono come proprietario e non come modulo

ps: il cd audio non funzionava pechè non avendo il cavo collegato sulla scheda audio bisogna abilitare KsCd per la riproduzione da digitale

tks

----------

## Scen

 *maripoli wrote:*   

> Risolto, praticamente mi è bastato mettere il nel kernel il suono come proprietario e non come modulo

 

Strano, ALSA è una delle poche parti del kernel che, a quanto si dice, funziona meglio se compilata come modulo. Probabilmente non avevi rimosso correttamente i moduli vecchi oppure avevi utilizzato il pacchetto alsa-driver.

----------

## maripoli

Infatti avevo fatti diversi tentativi per poi installarli con alsa-driver.

Ora non mi rimane altro che farlo riconoscere a kde, non è che c'è qualche guida?

se vado in impostazioni > suono e multimedia > sistema sonoro dice impossibile avviare il server sonoro aRts......??

in effetti funzionano solo le applicazioni e non i suoni di sistema

----------

## cloc3

 *maripoli wrote:*   

> Ora non mi rimane altro che farlo riconoscere a kde, non è che c'è qualche guida?
> 
> 

 

leggi qui.

se hai altri problemi, apri un topic indipendente.

----------

